# Brochiloricaria sp.



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I like this guy, very Giger-esque:

























-PK


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i really like that


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet!
giger - is an awesome artist, my favourtie


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very freaky, but awesome
















Is it a relative of the Whiptail Pleco?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow









that is a strange catfish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam he is cool looking


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very cool...looks like like a space ship of sort


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its a plecostomus of some sort?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> its a plecostomus of some sort?


 It's in the family Loricaridae, which includes the plecos and whiptail catfish, it is much closer to the latter than the former.

Also, I have been informed by several people on PFish that this fish is not _Brochiloricaria_, but rather _Pterosturisoma microps _. I would appreciate it if someone could alter the thread title to reflect this.

Thank you for your compliments.

-PK


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Very cool.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice cat.
dixon


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice fish

if any brits are interested, the trimar have some in for £44.50 and under the name of PTEROSTURISOMA MICROPS


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Four new pics:




































-PK


----------

